

Google at $1000 a share - rainsill
http://fishtrain.com/2007/10/08/google-at-1000share/
Google can surpass Microsoft in market capitalization when it hits $1000 a share.
======
jsjenkins168
I imagine they will issue a split well before they reach $1000/share. Unless
they have some Royal Dutch-like policy I don't know about..

